# apistogramma borellii fry



## Hooky (9 Apr 2018)

I have been keeping a young pair of Borelli in my community tank and they have unexpectedly spawned. I am not sure how old the fry are but from what I can see they appear to be at wriggler stage. I have no experience with raising apisto fry and was looking for some guidance as to when I should start target feeding microworms into the coconut hut?

I appreciate that this is a community tank and to successfully raise the fry this isn't ideal, but would like to give them the best chance they have now they are here.


----------



## Macman6 (9 Apr 2018)

Darrel has experince with apistos i think (dw1305)

personally i've had a few spawns from my Golden Eye Cichlids but they never make it past a few days of being free swimming as they get picked off by the other fish.

what else is in the tank?


----------



## Edvet (9 Apr 2018)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/i-have-fry-what-now.52563/


----------

